# kirkland lamb kibble



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i started to read thru and see after about 5 pages no mention of kirkland kibble (costco). i've been using the chicken and rice forever, and find it to be a decent, not the best, but far from the worst (like 4 out of 5 stars) kibble.
one of my 3 labs may, (not sure yet) have developed a chicken allergy and when looking at the ingredients of the lamb and rice, somewhere down the list is "chicken fat" so......anyone know of a equally good lamb kibble without chicken fat or those wretched fish preservative things that i also can live without?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can get it how about Acana Ranchland or their new Lamb and Apple limited ingredient formula?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

doesn't Kirkland offer a new Fish formula? I don't have a Costco real close but I thought they did.

However, it may be litterred with Chicken based ingredients...but worth a look.

You'll have many options...limited ingredient lines are offerred by many of the brands now like Cal Natural, Wellness, Nat Balance...
Unfortunately, you're going to pay a lot more. Kirkland is probably the best value in Dog food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

bett said:


> i started to read thru and see after about 5 pages no mention of kirkland kibble (costco). i've been using the chicken and rice forever, and find it to be a decent, not the best, but far from the worst (like 4 out of 5 stars) kibble.
> one of my 3 labs may, (not sure yet) have developed a chicken allergy and when looking at the ingredients of the lamb and rice, somewhere down the list is "chicken fat" so......anyone know of a equally good lamb kibble without chicken fat or those wretched fish preservative things that i also can live without?
> thanks in advance.


Hi and welcome 

If your lab have developed an allergy to chicken he/she? are reacting to the chicken proteins, not fat.
Don't have any first hand experience with Kirkland kibble but I know you can do better at reasonable prices. How much do you pay per lbs for Kirkland at Costco? If price is important I suspect you won't find many quality foods who can compete. If you can up things say 10 to 20 bucks more for a big bag you will have many more options.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

At this point in time, we arent sure if it even is a chicken allergy.he may have ingested a dead mouse, or part of it.the boiled lamb, right now, with rice, is working. I've just reintroduced teeny mother hubbard treats.maybe 11/2 minis in a day.sun i am, on the advice of my vet, adding back some kibble.time will tell.there may be another fecal and or blood test, if she barfs with the introduction of kibble.
Then, if it's allergy, i'll do my homework.........Price isnt an issue. A decent kibble is.no corn.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

At this point in time, we arent sure if it even is a chicken allergy.he may have ingested a dead mouse, or part of it.the boiled lamb, right now, with rice, is working. I've just reintroduced teeny mother hubbard treats.maybe 11/2 minis in a day.sun i am, on the advice of my vet, adding back some kibble.time will tell.there may be another fecal and or blood test, if she barfs with the introduction of kibble.
Then, if it's allergy, i'll do my homework.........Price isnt an issue. A decent kibble is.no corn.

*Bett;

I am in Queens, ny...so famaliar with the Baldwin area. There is a good pet store on Merrick blvd and Central ave in Lynnbrook , ny...called 'PET SUPPLIES PLUS" (its in the strip mall there) . tHEY CARRY SOME QUALITY DRY FOOD YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN LIKE...evo, wellness, Blue buffalo wilderness , natures variety AND totw. I hope this helps.*


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

Some say chicken fat is not an allergen. Not sure though if that would apply to all dogs. If you like the Diamond brands (Kirkland is made by Diamond), they have a grain free lamb based food called Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain that uses canola oil instead of chicken fat. You can try that one. Of course there are other higher quality foods out there for more money.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

sganow said:


> Some say chicken fat is not an allergen. Not sure though if that would apply to all dogs.


There are always exceptions to a rule. What's labeled as chicken fat might not be so pure, the food might be x-contaminated, etc. etc. However, the vast majority of true allergic reactions (from foods) are when the body starts to produce antibodies to fight a protein it (mistakenly) identifies as harmful. A true food allergy will detect the tiniest amount of the "harmful" protein entering the body. That's why in human food labeling there's a requirement to inform the public about possible trace elements of the most harmful allergens. So, if a dog really got a true chicken allergy just a tiny contamination will be enough to trigger a severe reaction.


----------

